# At My Wits end with Agreession



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all. I am really struggling with my dogs aggression towards other dogs. She is socialized with dogs but when she is on a leash she is a whole other beast.. I have a neigbors who walk their dogs too and she just lashes out at them. I have tried telling her no, and I pull her leash and tell her to sit or stay.. Nothing works I am at my wits end. This cannot go on anymore.

Is there any ideas to help with this?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Get a trainer to help you. She is probably fine off lead? Lots of dogs are reactive on lead. You need to train her to look to and focus on you rather than other dogs.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She obviously feels vulnerable on the lead and doesn't trust you to protect her. As Karen said you need to get her to focus on you. To achieve this carry some really high value treats with you, chicke, sausage that sort of thing. When being approached by other dogs hold the treat in your hand and as the dog nears her, treat. Once she realises you are the source of a great thing she will focus on you, then you hold off from treating until the other dog is much closer. Then besides her, then past her. If a dog is approaching head on, move her to the side and put yourself nearest to the other dog. How old is Chloe? Has anything happened to trigger this response? A trainer will help you. This is an interim measure!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs generally lash out if they are afraid so you need to add enough distance that she is comfortable to work for you for treats whilst being aware of the other dog and then move closer gradually over a number of sessions. If she lashes out you are too close - telling an anxious dog no or pulling at the lead will not work, it just adds to the anxiety.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You are not the only one who has ever had this problem and most people who walk dogs get to know the dog that does not like to be approached if it is on lead - I think it is good manners to put my dogs back on lead and give the approaching dog space, if I ever encounter anyone who has a dog on a lead.
Please don't give up or end up as one friend did only ever walking her dog at 3:00am because it was too stressful to encounter other dogs.
I think from your post you imply that she is fine with other dogs if she is off lead - because she is able to manage the situation and create distance or 'talk' to the other dog with subtle dog sign language that most polite dogs will interpret and respond to. 
So try to think of ways you can manage this situation. I am a fan of visible signs that show others clearly that your dog does not like to be approached by other dogs.
Check out these collars www.friendlydogcollars.com but also be aware of light weight jackets you can purchase that have 'GIVE ME SPACE' printed on them.
The dog club I help lead Dodgy Dogs was specifically set up to help one dog who showed aggression to other dogs, and over the last 2 years he has become an almost totally reformed character. His owner still is vigilant around other dogs on the lead because she knows there is a risk - but he is definitely not a problem. We have a few other dogs who are 'dodgy' and I'm attaching a couple of snaps from a recent fete where we did a small display - in the background you can see one dog working on lead with a yellow jacket on and yellow ribbon on his lead. A year ago he could not have been as close to other dogs, now he could work closer - although we were making a point for the display. Off lead he is a totally different dog happily one of the gang, playing in the sea or chasing bunnies. The patterdale and border have both had problems being around dogs but are now absolutely fine with dogs they know and as fine as their owners allow with unknown dogs! The lurcher is a rescue with strong flight issues. My two and the lab are there to be steady stooges! Although Kiki has had to learn it is ok to be around these more reactive dogs.
Point is - get help you and Chloe can learn to cope in on lead situations - but space is vital!


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for your responses. I have tried all the listed things. Chloe was attacked last year by a huge dog and it has made her more aggressive. I never let her get near other dogs at all however when she is sees them she goes crazy! I still try and work with her in this area. I will keep trying.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Then I can understand her fears. She is totally traumatised. What is she like if you travel to a totally different area? I find my Max ( who was traumatised by a large dog ferociously barking at him on his very first puppy walk) is so much more relaxed away from the local area.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

We travel on a normal bases she does great and loves to travel. I have been praying for the trauma to leave her. She was already some what aggressive on the leash but has gotten much worse from her attack..


----------

